# Cheap hotel source



## twtioi (Apr 8, 2007)

*Need a nice hotel near the Welt*

I am lucky enough to have picked Oct 23 as my delivery date four months ago, not knowing,but hoping, to be one of the first to see the Welt.I would like to find a nice hotel that is walking distance to the new facility....any ideas.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

twtioi said:


> I am lucky enough to have picked Oct 23 as my delivery date four months ago, not knowing,but hoping, to be one of the first to see the Welt.I would like to find a nice hotel that is walking distance to the new facility....any ideas.


4 points by Sheraton - I think it is close, not sure how close.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

double post.. sorry.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

The Munich Marriott isn't that far away. You can see the Olympic Tower (which is near the Welt) from some of the windows. No good pedestrian access but an economical taxi ride away (less than 15 Euros, probably closer to 10) and probably a convenient UBahn connection since the UBahn stop is just a block from the Munich Marriott and if I recall correctly there is an Olympic Park stop enroute to Marienplatz on the same line.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Any one had any luck with priceline for hotels in Munich recently. I am trying for Oct end (which is post Okt fest), but haven't had any luck with 4* north


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

Renaissance $175 just before the fest.


----------



## BimmerChica (Oct 5, 2006)

Am_Ver, I just booked for Oct 27-29 in Munich North, four star, and was able to get Munich Marriott for $77/night. Score!

Especially since their cheapest room from their website around this time was 99Eur($137)


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

If you are going to be in Munich picking up a car during the Wies'n, I recommend staying in Augsburg, and take the train into town. Accor hotels are reasonably priced and the train trip into Munich is fast. Otherwise a hotel in Munich is double to triple normal prices at this time of year. No way around it.


----------



## Nic3quik (Jan 3, 2005)

I was able to get the following:

70USD for 2 nights at the Marriott in Munich. >> Priceline Nov3rd & Nov4th 2007 *SAT AND SUN*
80USD for 1 night at the Renaissance in munich >> Priceline Nov7th 2007 *WEDS*

Both are 4 star hotels according to Priceline.

Should I go ahead and buy 2 nights at Grindelwald Switzerland for the 5th & 6th?? I have been curious as to whether its even worth buying two months ahead of time for this small town. Maybe I should just wander to a hotel that looks nice while I am there? Say, the Jungfrau hotel?


----------



## PeterM1 (Jun 20, 2005)

ok, what am I doing wrong in priceline? (first time user there). I made 2 offers for Munich North 4star hotels, the last one at $78 and it's coming back and telling me I need to change either the star rating (don't want to), the hotel location (nope) or the arrival date (nope again). 

It won't even take a higher price, it just wants to change one of the variables above, does this mean they're all booked/no deals for Nov 7th timeline?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

PeterM1 said:


> ok, what am I doing wrong in priceline? (first time user there). I made 2 offers for Munich North 4star hotels, the last one at $78 and it's coming back and telling me I need to change either the star rating (don't want to), the hotel location (nope) or the arrival date (nope again).
> 
> It won't even take a higher price, it just wants to change one of the variables above, does this mean they're all booked/no deals for Nov 7th timeline?


Priceline is a bidding process. You get one shot at it every 48 hours. Since they rejected your offer you can't bid again for 48 hours, unless you change your criteria.

Just wait... or check Hotwire.com to see if there is anything there.

cheers,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

i don't think priceline is carrying Marriot at Munich anymore..correct me if i am wrong though..


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

bb987 said:


> i don't think priceline is carrying Marriot at Munich anymore..correct me if i am wrong though..


 Why do you say that??!!

I'll be there on 10/22~10/24 won the bidding thru priceline for $64/night.


----------



## AustinLonghorn (Jul 26, 2007)

beewang said:


> Why do say that??!!
> 
> I'll be there on 10/22~10/24 won the bidding thru priceline for $64/night.


Anyone else had any luck on Priceline for late November in Munich?

(Hotwire.com is showing $140/night for a "4 star hotel" somewhere in Munich)


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

beewang said:


> Why do say that??!!
> 
> I'll be there on 10/22~10/24 won the bidding thru priceline for $64/night.


how long ago did you bid? I won for $72/night about a month ago for mid-november but now i go back and try to book one more night, it is no longer available. Also, it is no longer listed as one of the available hotel .


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

bb987 said:


> how long ago did you bid? I won for $72/night about a month ago for mid-november but now i go back and try to book one more night, it is no longer available. *Also, it is no longer listed as one of the available hotel *.




http://p070.ezboard.com/Germany/fpricelineandexpediabiddingfrm254

It loooks like someone with the handle of "RumbleM3: won a bid on 9/28 for 11/18~11/20 for $68 What are you talking about??!!


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

bb987 said:


> how long ago did you bid? I won for $72/night about a month ago for mid-november but now i go back and try to book one more night, it is no longer available. Also, it is no longer listed as one of the available hotel .


Priceline has the extend stay policy where you can change your checkin or checkout date and they might be able to get you the room at the same price (I was able to get a room at the same rate as previous bid - whereas a new bid for the additional night got rejected). Look at your reservation on the PL website - the extend stay button should be there.


----------



## AustinLonghorn (Jul 26, 2007)

beewang said:


> It loooks like someone with the handle of "RumbleM3: won a bid on 9/28 for 11/18~11/20 for $68 What are you talking about??!!


I guess I'm off by a day... have tried $65-$70 (maybe ten tries so far), haven't been able to land 11/20 checkin, 11/21 check out, 4 star Munich north. Argh!


----------



## ward777 (Sep 18, 2007)

*rejected*

I too have had offers rejected by priceline for Munich North...nov 5 and 6

recent bid 100US Dollars rejected


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

am_ver said:


> Priceline has the extend stay policy where you can change your checkin or checkout date and they might be able to get you the room at the same price (I was able to get a room at the same rate as previous bid - whereas a new bid for the additional night got rejected). Look at your reservation on the PL website - the extend stay button should be there.


Try the extended stay button and no luck...


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

beewang said:


> http://p070.ezboard.com/Germany/fpricelineandexpediabiddingfrm254
> 
> It loooks like someone with the handle of "RumbleM3: won a bid on 9/28 for 11/18~11/20 for $68 What are you talking about??!!


Dude, they totally pulled Munich Marriot off PL's site..not trying to argue with you or anything but i just want to let everyone know what i experienced..


----------



## trojanF1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Nic3quik said:


> I was able to get the following:
> 
> 70USD for 2 nights at the Marriott in Munich. >> Priceline Nov3rd & Nov4th 2007 *SAT AND SUN*
> 80USD for 1 night at the Renaissance in munich >> Priceline Nov7th 2007 *WEDS*
> ...


Nice deal! I've been bidding on PL for Munich Downtown North hoping to get either Marriott or Renaissance. So far I've bidded up to $80 and haven't been successfull. This is for Thurs Nov 8.

I bought one night at Zurich Marriott on 11/9 for $83.


----------



## trojanF1 (Jun 28, 2007)

bb987 said:


> Dude, they totally pulled Munich Marriot off PL's site..not trying to argue with you or anything but i just want to let everyone know what i experienced..


This is what they have on Marriott's website for Munich Marriot:

"Renovation Information
We are renovating the pool and wellness area from September 16, 2007-November 16, 2007. Noise expected from 9am-6pm. Select fitness facilities will be provided in an alternate area "

I think PL pulling Munich Marriot off their website has something to do with this.


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

trojanF1 said:


> This is what they have on Marriott's website for Munich Marriot:
> 
> "Renovation Information
> We are renovating the pool and wellness area from September 16, 2007-November 16, 2007. Noise expected from 9am-6pm. Select fitness facilities will be provided in an alternate area "
> ...


I checked last nite and now Munich Marriot is back on their site..but i tried $90 a night during mid Nov and still no luck..


----------



## AustinLonghorn (Jul 26, 2007)

bb987 said:


> I checked last nite and now Munich Marriot is back on their site..but i tried $90 a night during mid Nov and still no luck..


FWIW...

Just put in a bid for $90 (plus $23 in taxes/fees) and got the Marriott on November 20th (one night, headed toward Wuerzburg after I pick the car up).

Little bit more than other folks have paid, but still MUCH cheaper than the EUR 120 they want on Marriott.com (if I remember right).


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I tried to get a hotel center city north and south for 70 and 80. Got rejected both times.


----------



## pankuragarwal (Oct 2, 2007)

*Renaissance in munich*

FYi-

Just got 65USD for 1 night at the Renaissance in munich nov 2nd and nov3rd via priceline


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

ok priceline now working again..got a room at the marriot for $75 a night for 11/21-22


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Tried up to 100 City Center North/South on PL, no luck! 
11/14-11/18


----------



## trojanF1 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Munich Marriott*

Finally got Munich Marriott for $105 for Nov 8th through PL. 
What I realized by checking the rates for various nights on Marriott website is that weekend rates are much lower. Maybe that's why I wasn't able to get a better deal.


----------



## dwnw (Aug 5, 2007)

*Munich Marriot (Scwabing)*

Just an update on using priceline to get the Munich Mariott.

I was able to get the Munich Marriott today for Dec. 17-18 (Monday) for a bid of $85 ($107 after taxes, etc. are added) on Priceline even though it wasn't listed as one of the available 4 star hotels in Munich North for that day. I had expected to get the Renaissance Munich Hotel since it was the lowest priced of the hotels listed as available for that date.

Yesterday I bid on priceline $65 ($83 with taxes, etc.) for a Munich North 4 star hotel on Dec. 14,15,&16 (Friday, Saturday, and Sunday) and that bid was accepted for the Renaissance Munich Hotel. When I clicked on the extend my stay option, it would not extend my stay (trying for Dec.13, Thursday) for the same price but offered Thursday for $166+tx which I did not accept.

I plan to bid again for the Thursday Dec. 13 date after 48 hours. Since the Marriott Munich and Renaissance hotels are almost next to each other, I'm hoping to get one of them for the Thursday date too so I will be in the same area for my whole stay. Knowing its going to be the middle of winter, I will just plan daytrips from Munich according to the weather I'm dealt while I'm there.

dwnw


----------



## Barubo (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a Dec 7 pickup and have been trying to get 3 nights on priceline. I've been bidding for a 4 star city center north for Dec 6-9. Bid $65, 75, 85, then $95 on 4 consecutive days and all were rejected. I can always try higher, but it seems that many have gotten lower bids accepted. I know it's based on supply, demand, and timing, but does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Barubo said:


> I have a Dec 7 pickup and have been trying to get 3 nights on priceline. I've been bidding for a 4 star city center north for Dec 6-9. Bid $65, 75, 85, then $95 on 4 consecutive days and all were rejected. I can always try higher, but it seems that many have gotten lower bids accepted. I know it's based on supply, demand, and timing, but does anyone have any suggestions?


Did you look at availability and pricing on hotel Web sites?


----------



## Barubo (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, there are rooms available on bookings.de for somewhat higher prices, but l need to research the hotels. The Mariott website shows no availability on these dates for the Mariott and Renaissance. The Courtyard is available for 147 euro. 

I'm trying to find a good deal on a quality room, and it seems priceline has worked for many. 
Maybe I need to broaden the area.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Barubo said:


> Yes, there are rooms available on bookings.de for somewhat higher prices, but l need to research the hotels. The Mariott website shows no availability on these dates for the Mariott and Renaissance. The Courtyard is available for $147 euro.
> 
> I'm trying to find a good deal on a quality room, and it seems priceline has worked for many.
> Maybe I need to broaden the area.


Which is it: $147 or 147 euro? :dunno:


----------



## Barubo (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry, It was 147 euro on the Mariott site, but now that rate is unavailable. The Mariott Airport is available for 189 euro - ouch!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

If you book now, you can get the Holiday Inn on the Leopoldstraße, where many of us have stayed in Schwabing, for 122,- EUR.

Go to http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi...availsearch&rpb=hotel&ias=y&_requestid=293941

But hurry. It sounds like Munich is sold out.


----------



## Barubo (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks much JSpira. I see the 121 euro rate is the fully non-refundable rate, with more flexible rates at 135-152 euro. I'd really like to find a better deal than that.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Barubo said:


> Thanks much JSpira. I see the 121 euro rate is the fully non-refundable rate, with more flexible rates at 135-152 euro. I'd really like to find a better deal than that.


Ja, it is the non-refundable rate but is that a big deal? You´re not thinking of canceling the European Delivery trip, are you? 

You won´t find a much better deal than 121,- EUR right now. Your trip is around the corner.


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

Can anyone give me an idea of what rates are in April-May time frame? When do rates change during this period, i.e. low to high. I'm thinking this is when I want to do my ED.

Thanks,

Keith S.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*USA Today reports on using Priceline/Hotwire/ etc.*

A very informative article in today's USA Today that goes into detail about getting good deals using Priceline and various alternatives. References to websites and hints to aid in the bidding process. Interesting note regarding European use of Priceline.

http://www.usatoday.com/travel/news/2008-02-21-priceline_N.htm


----------



## BMWBIED (Dec 31, 2007)

*Hostels*

I heard that there are some decent hostels in Europe these days. I was wondering if anyone has stayed in any and could confirm...I am going straight to ED from Iraq on R+R so I wont have much luggage and will be by myself, no need for the 4 Seasons if ya catch my drift.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Barcelona*



yamilrx said:


> I tried priceline $90 for a Hotel under "Barcelona East" and got an offer for $144 plus tax totalling $164. This didn't look too bad except I am not sure about the area. I wanted to be near the center or Las Ramblas. Any ideas which area I should choose. Barcelona East or Barcelona West and suburbs.


Hotwire is offering a 3.5 star hotel in an area they refer to as Downtown/Marina/Las Ramblas for $169 a night in May. It seems to be the area referenced as Central Barcelona on Priceline. Please post if you find a decent hotel (preferrably with parking) in Barcelona. I'm struggling trying to decide on a place. Thanks.


----------



## azjv11 (Mar 9, 2007)

Argh, I picked a delivery date that coincided with some trade fair (may 8) and hotel prices have gone through the roof... I am totally screwed, right?


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

azjv11 said:


> Argh, I picked a delivery date that coincided with some trade fair (may 8) and hotel prices have gone through the roof... I am totally screwed, right?


Yes it's a big week then.

I'm there the week before and am having no luck with Priceline yet. I'm seriously considering just booking at the Meridien for 154EUR with my AAA discount.


----------



## rprasad (Nov 11, 2005)

Has anyone had any luck with Munich North in late April? I've been bidding for a few days for 1 night for April 20th (a Sunday) with no luck. I'm up to $80, started at $60, increasing $5 a day. 

Also, it seems like there are no zones in Munich with 3* and lower, so the free re-bid tactic is not applicable. Are the 4* hotels in the MUC area good? I figured that it may increase my chances of getting a bid accepted, and then I could take a cab or contact Rolph for the next morning.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

rprasad said:


> Also, it seems like there are no zones in Munich with 3* and lower


Select City Center South.


----------



## rprasad (Nov 11, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> Select City Center South.


It has 5*s according to Priceline, at least for the past 5-6 days. I was just rejected at $90. This is not looking good :/


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

rprasad said:


> It has 5*s according to Priceline, at least for the past 5-6 days. I was just rejected at $90. This is not looking good :/


This hotel is 49 Euros taxes included. Nothing fancy, but the S-bahn is about 250 yards away, and only 8 stops from Marienplatz.

http://www.nh-hotels.com/nh/en/hotels/germany/munich/nh-munchen--unterhaching.html?action=search


----------



## rprasad (Nov 11, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> This hotel is 49 Euros taxes included. Nothing fancy, but the S-bahn is about 250 yards away, and only 8 stops from Marienplatz.
> 
> http://www.nh-hotels.com/nh/en/hotels/germany/munich/nh-munchen--unterhaching.html?action=search


That's not bad. Have you stayed there before?


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

I have stayed in other NH Hotels in Germany and they are not too bad. I do not know specifically about that one but overall I think that they are not too bad; double check tripadvisor if you have any doubts.


----------



## abmwc (Feb 2, 2008)

*Le Meridien with AAA*



Calif65GM said:


> Yes it's a big week then.
> 
> I'm there the week before and am having no luck with Priceline yet. I'm seriously considering just booking at the Meridien for 154EUR with my AAA discount.


Calif65GM,

Were you able to get a PL deal on Le Meridien. If not, through which travel agent/website were you able to book for 154EUR (is that for 1 or 2 guests)?

Thanks,
abmwc


----------



## bmills313 (Jan 29, 2005)

I was successful just now bidding on Priceline for 4/19 - 4/28.

We bid $65 for a 3-star hotel in City Center North & South and got the Courtyard by Marriott Munich City Center.

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/muccy-courtyard-munich-city-center/

Far better than other 3-star places from what I've seen and read. Quoted rate from their site was 119-Euro for 1st 2 nights, 169-Euro for the last 2 nights. Super stoked we got this hotel!

Thank you, Priceline! :thumbup:


----------



## rprasad (Nov 11, 2005)

bmills313 said:


> I was successful just now bidding on Priceline for 4/19 - 4/28.
> 
> We bid $65 for a 3-star hotel in City Center North & South and got the Courtyard by Marriott Munich City Center.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's awesome. I tried Munich North just yesterday for April 20 & 21 at $70 and still did not get it. I can't figure Priceline out  What's more annoying is that there are no free rebid zones for 4*s.

I've got the King's Hotel booked for two nights; they have a special for ED customers where Sunday is free if you're picking up on a Monday or a Tuesday. Works out to about $210 for two nights, which is not bad. The downside is that you *have* to pay for breakfast for both days, even if you don't want to eat there.

EIDT: Nevermind, I thought you got the Munich Marriott, not the Courtyard. Misread, my bad.


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

Gave up on priceline. Tried bidding from 60-80 for the 4 star City centre north and nothing. Booked the Kings Hotel Central on Expedia for $81.57/night for 3 nights. They had some deal where the 3rd night was free (thus the avg rate of $81.57 +tax). Came out to $297 total for 3 nights out the door (including tax, etc.).


----------



## richifever (Mar 8, 2007)

If anyone is interested, there are the hotels I'm staying at and their rates.
http://bmweurope.googlepages.com/hotels


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

I stumbled on a site, www.hotelsingermany.com. I used it to book the Top Hotel Carmen in Munich. Three nights with breakfast (what I wanted) were less than 300 Euros total. The Carmen is a 4 star. The process was easy and prices for other hotels seemed to be very competitive with what other booking sites are offering. When I tried to book another 4 star in a different city, they were out of internet special rooms at my hotel of choice, so I was offered another hotel within the same price bracket, same level and in the same sort of location (suburban). I ended up finding something else on my own, but I thought that offering an alternative was a great service - much easier than having to start all over again.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

abmwc said:


> Calif65GM,
> 
> Were you able to get a PL deal on Le Meridien. If not, through which travel agent/website were you able to book for 154EUR (is that for 1 or 2 guests)?
> 
> ...


2-guests AAA rate booked on starwood.com which I'm going to cancel now since I finally got PL to accept my price of $70/night May 1 to May 4 @ The Renaissance.


----------



## BillLumberg (Mar 30, 2006)

*Priceline bidding*

FYI my bids of $65, $70, and $75 were rejected from 4* Munich City Center North and South for 7/7/-7/8. I suppose I'll try $80-90 tomorrow...


----------



## BillLumberg (Mar 30, 2006)

BillLumberg said:


> FYI my bids of $65, $70, and $75 were rejected from 4* Munich City Center North and South for 7/7/-7/8. I suppose I'll try $80-90 tomorrow...


$80 and $85 for 4* Munich City Center North rejected (Marriott and Rennaissance). Also rejected $70 3* Munich City Center South (Courtyard). Priceline must not like me.


----------

